# هل النظافة من الايمان المسيحي و اريد ايات من الكتاب المقدس تتكلم عن النظافة



## كمال شاكر (1 أكتوبر 2017)

هل النظافة من الايمان المسيحي و اريد ايات من الكتاب المقدس تتكلم عن النظافة


----------



## aymonded (1 أكتوبر 2017)

سؤال بس يا غالي ايه سبب هذا السؤال، أصل يعني إيه علاقة النظافة الجسدية بالإيمان، لأن النظافة نظافة القلب من الداخل مش الخارج، لأن لو النظافة من الخارج فأين يذهب الفقير المُعدم الذي ليس له أن يستحم ولا ينظف جسده.


وموضوع النظافة مين مش بيستحم أو بينظف جسده!! إلا لو كان محروم من الماء، أو في مناطق فقيرة جداً... أما بالنسبة للعهد القديم كان عهد الطفولة وكان مستحيل يفهموا معنى التطهير إلا باغتسال الجسد، وكان من أجل حفظ حياة الشعب من الأوبئة والميكروبات، والاغتسال كان بيدخل في الطقس الذبائحي وتكريس الكهنة (أنظر سفر اللاويين)، لكن كلها كانت تنحصر في التعبيرات الرمزية وليس الحرفية.
​


----------



## كمال شاكر (8 أكتوبر 2017)

كتب القديس بولس في رسالته: «أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ لِنُطَهِّرْ ذَوَاتِنَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَنَسِ الْجَسَدِ وَالرُّوحِ، مُكَمِّلِينَ الْقَدَاسَةَ فِي خَوْفِ اللهِ».
ادن النظافة من الايمان المسيحي ما رايكم


----------



## II Theodore II (8 أكتوبر 2017)

بيتهيآلي إن في جزء في النص ده انت مكتبتوش ولا اعلم العله . " فَإِذْ لَنَا هذِهِ الْمَوَاعِيدُ " فبما إنك بتتكلم بشكل استدلالي بالنص ده علي الاقل انت فاهمه . فقولنا حضرتك كده يعنى ايه " فاذ لنا هذه المواعيد " ؟ .  وياتري يا ياتري . تطهير الجسد والروح بيكون ازاى ؟ بندي ارواحنا دوش ساقع كده ولا ايه بالظبط !


----------



## انت مهم (8 أكتوبر 2017)

ربنا عاوز القلب وليس الجسد...
صموئيل الأولى 16: 7 
"لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَمَا يَنْظُرُ الإِنْسَانُ. لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْعَيْنَيْنِ، *وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْقَلْبِ*."


----------



## aymonded (8 أكتوبر 2017)

*+ *لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَ الإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ وَأَيُّ اتِّفَاقٍ لِلْمَسِيحِ مَعَ بَلِيعَالَ؟ وَأَيُّ نَصِيبٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ مُوَافَقَةٍ لِهَيْكَلِ اللهِ مَعَ الأَوْثَانِ؟ فَإِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ، كَمَا قَالَ اللهُ: «إِنِّي سَأَسْكُنُ فِيهِمْ وَأَسِيرُ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاًوَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً. لِذَلِكَ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ وَسَطِهِمْ وَاعْتَزِلُوا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. وَلاَ تَمَسُّوا نَجِساً فَأَقْبَلَكُمْ، وَأَكُونَ لَكُمْ أَباً وَأَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ لِي بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. فَإِذْ لَنَا هَذِهِ الْمَوَاعِيدُ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ لِنُطَهِّرْ ذَوَاتِنَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَنَسِ الْجَسَدِ وَالرُّوحِ، مُكَمِّلِينَ الْقَدَاسَةَ فِي خَوْفِ اللهِ (كورنثوس 6: 14 إلى 7: 21)
*++ *ثُمَّ الْعَهْدُ الأَوَّلُ كَانَ لَهُ أَيْضاً فَرَائِضُ خِدْمَةٍ وَالْقُدْسُ الْعَالَمِيُّ، لأَنَّهُ نُصِبَ الْمَسْكَنُ الأَوَّلُ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «الْقُدْسُ» الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ الْمَنَارَةُ، وَالْمَائِدَةُ، وَخُبْزُ التَّقْدِمَةِ. وَوَرَاءَ الْحِجَابِ الثَّانِي الْمَسْكَنُ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «قُدْسُ الأَقْدَاسِ». فِيهِ مِبْخَرَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَتَابُوتُ الْعَهْدِ مُغَشًّى مِنْ كُلِّ جِهَةٍ بِالذَّهَبِ، الَّذِي فِيهِ قِسْطٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ فِيهِ الْمَنُّ، وَعَصَا هَارُونَ الَّتِي أَفْرَخَتْ، وَلَوْحَا الْعَهْدِ. وَفَوْقَهُ كَرُوبَا الْمَجْدِ مُظَلِّلَيْنِ الْغِطَاءَ. أَشْيَاءُ لَيْسَ لَنَا الآنَ أَنْ نَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا بِالتَّفْصِيلِ. ثُمَّ إِذْ صَارَتْ هَذِهِ مُهَيَّأَةً هَكَذَا، يَدْخُلُ الْكَهَنَةُ إِلَى الْمَسْكَنِ الأَوَّلِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، صَانِعِينَ الْخِدْمَةَ. وَأَمَّا إِلَى الثَّانِي فَرَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطْ مَرَّةً فِي السَّنَةِ، لَيْسَ بِلاَ دَمٍ يُقَدِّمُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَعَنْ جَهَالاَتِ الشَّعْبِ، مُعْلِناً الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَذَا أَنَّ طَرِيقَ الأَقْدَاسِ لَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ، مَا دَامَ الْمَسْكَنُ الأَوَّلُ لَهُ إِقَامَةٌ، الَّذِي هُوَ رَمْزٌ لِلْوَقْتِ الْحَاضِرِ، الَّذِي فِيهِ تُقَدَّمُ قَرَابِينُ وَذَبَائِحُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الضَّمِيرِ أَنْ تُكَمِّلَ الَّذِي يَخْدِمُ، وَهِيَ قَائِمَةٌ بِأَطْعِمَةٍ وَأَشْرِبَةٍ وَغَسَلاَتٍ (غسيل) مُخْتَلِفَةٍ* وَفَرَائِضَ جَسَدِيَّةٍ فَقَطْ*، مَوْضُوعَةٍ إِلَى وَقْتِ الإِصْلاَحِ. (عبرانين 9: 1 - 10)​*+++ *وَإِنَّمَا أَقُولُ: اسْلُكُوا بِالرُّوحِ فَلاَ تُكَمِّلُوا شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ. لأَنَّ الْجَسَدَ يَشْتَهِي ضِدَّ الرُّوحِ وَالرُّوحُ ضِدَّ الْجَسَدِ، وَهَذَانِ يُقَاوِمُ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ، حَتَّى تَفْعَلُونَ مَا لاَ تُرِيدُونَ. وَلَكِنْ إِذَا انْقَدْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ فَلَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ. وَأَعْمَالُ الْجَسَدِ ظَاهِرَةٌ: الَّتِي هِيَ زِنىً، عَهَارَةٌ، نَجَاسَةٌ، دَعَارَةٌ، عِبَادَةُ الأَوْثَانِ، سِحْرٌ، عَدَاوَةٌ، خِصَامٌ، غَيْرَةٌ، سَخَطٌ، تَحَزُّبٌ، شِقَاقٌ، بِدْعَةٌ، حَسَدٌ، قَتْلٌ، سُكْرٌ، بَطَرٌ، وَأَمْثَالُ هَذِهِ الَّتِي أَسْبِقُ فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ عَنْهَا كَمَا سَبَقْتُ فَقُلْتُ أَيْضاً: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ، فَرَحٌ، سَلاَمٌ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ، لُطْفٌ، صَلاَحٌ، إِيمَانٌ. وَدَاعَةٌ، تَعَفُّفٌ. ضِدَّ أَمْثَالِ هَذِهِ لَيْسَ نَامُوسٌ (قانون). وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلْمَسِيحِ قَدْ صَلَبُوا الْجَسَدَ مَعَ الأَهْوَاءِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ. (غلاطية 5: 16 - 24)​


----------



## aymonded (8 أكتوبر 2017)

*أَعْمَالُ  الْجَسَدِ ظَاهِرَةٌ*: الَّتِي هِيَ زِنىً، عَهَارَةٌ، نَجَاسَةٌ،  دَعَارَةٌ، عِبَادَةُ الأَوْثَانِ، سِحْرٌ، عَدَاوَةٌ، خِصَامٌ، غَيْرَةٌ،  سَخَطٌ، تَحَزُّبٌ، شِقَاقٌ، بِدْعَةٌ، حَسَدٌ، قَتْلٌ، سُكْرٌ، بَطَرٌ.​
*** كيف نُطهر الجسد من هذه الأعمال!! هل الاستحمام بالماء يجعلنا طاهرين منها!! وهل الاغتسال يوقف عملها فينا ويجعلها تُبطل، أو تخلصنا من آثارها المدمرة للنفس والمعطلة للمسيرة الروحية!!!


----------

